# Out of Sync



## gsriii (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a Toshiba RS-TX20 with Tivo. I have had it about six months and everything is fine except that the audio and video are out of sync. It is worse on some channels than others. I have a digital cable box (Time Warner). Any suggestions will be most appreciated. Thanks


----------

